# 8 اشياء بمنزلك قنبلة امراض



## asmicheal (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*1-إسفنجة المطبخ:*
*




*​*​​​​**ربما سمعت عن الجراثيم التي تتكاثر على إسفنجة المطبخ (قد يكون هناك ما يقارب 20 مليون جرثومة عليها الآن). ولكن الحل بسيط: أن طريقة تنظيف الاسفنجة يمكن أن تترك عليها ملايين من الجراثيم والبكتيريا التي قد تسبب مرضك. وفقا للباحثين من دائرة الزراعة الامريكية، تنظيف الاسفنجة يكون بنقعها في محلول مبيض، عصير الليمون، أو الماء.
ماذا تفعل؟
يقال بأن افضل طريقة لتنظيف الإسفنجة القذرة هو وضعها في الميكروويف (لدرجة حرارة عالية ولمدة دقيقة واحدة) أو في غسالة الأطباق ، وهي كافية لقتل 99.9 % من الجراثيم.*​​*2-شراشف السرير:*​*


​هل ذهبت في رحلة مؤخرا؟ إذا كانت الاجابة نعم، يمكن أن تكون قد حملت معك بعض المسافرين غير المرغوب بهم، مثلا حشرات الفراش، تلك الحشرات الصغيرة المتعطشة للدماء، والتي تحمل معها فيروسات التهاب الكبد ب، والعديد من الامراض الخطيرة. ولكن المشكلة الكبرى تكمن في الحساسية، وردود الفعل للعدوى التي يمكن أن تنجم عن عضات البق.
وفقا لوكالة حماية البيئة (Environmental Protection Agency) لقد زاد عدد حشرات الفراش واصبحت مشكلة صحية متزايدة. وتظهر الحشرات التي تختبئ في ثنايا الفرشات والمفارش ، وتتكاثر في غرف النوم في الفنادق تستمتع بضيوفها الكثر وتنتقل معهم إذا امكن إلى بيوتهم.
ماذا تفعل؟
إذا كنت قادما من رحلة سفر مؤخرا، وشعرت بوجود عضات أو قرصات غريبة وغامضة على جسمك، فيجب أن تغسل ثيابك التي كانت في الرحلة معك جيدا في ماء ساخن ومع محلول مطهر، كذلك فكر جيدا في تنظيف حقيبة السفر بشكل جيد وحتى كنسها بالمكنسة الكهربائية لضمان عدم وجود حشرات عالقة داخلها.​*
*3-الكمبيوتر المحمول:*​*


​حتى لو كنت الشخص الوحيد الذي يستعمله، كمبيوترك المحمول قذر. وجدت دراسة أجراها باحثون في نظام الرعاية الصحية في جامعة كارولينا الشمالية بأن لوحات المفاتيح كانت محملة بالجراثيم تماما كأي مرحاض عام.
ويوجد حاليا على لوح مفاتيحك 41 جرثومة لكل بوصة مربعة. ولكن بعض الاجهزة العامة يمكن أن تعج بما يقارب 21.000 جرثومة لكل بوصة مربعة. وفقا لفيليب ام. تيرنو، دكتوراه ، مدير البيولوجيا المجهرية السريرية و المناعة بالمركز الطبي في جامعة نيويورك، "على الاقل نقوم بتنظيف المراحيض بأقوى المنظفات."
ماذا تفعل؟
ويقول تيرنو أفضل طريقة للحفاظ على الكمبيوتر المحمول أو لوحة مفاتيح الكمبيوتر نظيفا هو باستعمال ورق التنظيف المطهر المبلل بشكل يومي قبل الاستعمال. لذا احتفظ بكيس جاهز قرب الكمبيوتر لسلامتك.​*
*4-ستارة الاستحمام:*

*



*​*​​وفقا لما ذكره بحث اجراه مركز الصحة والبيئة والعدل ، يمكن أن تكون ستائر الاستحمام و البطانات المصنوعة من الكلوريد واﻷنتيمون (PVC) ضارة بالصحة.
وتقترح هذه الدراسة بأن المواد الكمياوية التي تطلقها PVC تشكل خطرا على ساكني البيت. وبينما لا يزال هناك بعض الجدل بين خبراء الصحة حول مقدار ضرر هذه المواد الكيميائية، يعتقد الكثيرون بأنه كلما قل التعرض للمواد الكيميائية، كلما كان ذلك افضل.
ماذا تفعل؟
تحقق من ملصق ستارة الاستحمام لمعرفة ما إذا كانت مصنوعة من فينيل أو PVC. وبينما لا تعلن معظم الشركات المصنعة عن هذه المعلومات ، إلا أن بعض تجار التجزئة مثل Ikea منعت استعمال هذه المادة في ستائر الاستحمام، ووعدت بالتخلص تدريجيا من هذه المواد في منتجاتها الاخرى.​*
*5-غسالة ملابسك:*​*


​​لا احد يفكر بأن غسالة الثياب يمكن أن تكون مصدر جذب للجراثيم – لأنها تنظف الملابس! ولكن ليس إذا كنت تستخدم غسالة عامة وخصوصا تلك التي لا تستعمل الماء الساخن.
والسبب: يمكن أن تشجع درجات الحرارة المنخفضة على انتشار الجراثيم. وجد الباحثون في جامعة أريزونا بأن الفيروسات المعوية مثل التهاب الكبد A يمكن أن تنتقل بسهولة من الملابس الداخلية الملوثة إلى الأخرى أثناء عملية الغسل. وحتى أسوأ بعض جراثيم يمكن أن تبقى في الغسالة العامة وتجد طريقها إلى ملابسك الخاصة.
ماذا تفعل؟
أغسل الملابس الداخلية و المناشف بشكل منفصل باستخدام مادة الكلور إذا أمكن، وأغسل المناشف في كمية ماء لا تقل عن 100 درجة ، بحيث تقتل معظم الجراثيم. إذا كنت غير متأكد من درجة حرارة المياه تحدث مع إدارة المبنى.​*
*6-جهاز رطوبة الجو:*​*




راقب جهاز الرطوبة المنزلي جيدا، يقول الخبراء إذا لم ينظف الجهاز جيدا فقد يكون مصدرا للعديد من الجراثيم مثل legionella التي تسبب التهابات الجهاز التنفسي.
ماذا تفعل؟
إذا كنت ترغب في النوم مع جهاز الرطوبة في نفس الغرفة ، تأكد من تنظيفه على الأقل بضعة مرات في الأسبوع — يمكنك استعمال كوب من الكلور إلى 19 كوب من الماء (بالنسبة للجهاز تساوي هذه الكمية نصف أو كوب كامل من الكلور) اتركها في الجهاز لعدة دقائق قبل شطفها جيدا. ​ 
* 
​*7-مقبض الباب:*
*



*​*​فكر في عدد الاشخاص الذين امسكوا بمقبض الباب خلال الساعات 48 الماضية، جارك، عامل التنظيف، صديقك،الاطفال – وغيرهم. والان فكر في كل الاماكن التي يمكن أن يكون هؤلاء الاشخاص بها قبل الامساك بمقبض الباب. الحمام، المتجر، ملعب الرمل. الآن كل هذه الجراثيم على مقبض الباب.
معظم الناس ينسون حماية انفسهم عندما يتعلق الامر بمقابض الابواب، فتجدهم يمسكون مقبض باب الحمام في المطعم أو المول حتى بعد أن غسلوا ايديهم جيدا بالماء والصابون. الفيروسات كائنات متطورة يمكنها أن تعيش لايام على مقابض الابواب ويمكن أن تنتقل بسهولة منها إلى يديك وإلى اجزاء أخرى من جسمك.
ماذا تفعل؟
يفضل أن تستعمل المناديل المعقمة دائما في رحلاتك خارج المنزل. استعمل مقابض نحاسية في منزلك. فهي تحوي 95 بالمائة جراثيم اقل من المقابض المعدنية الاخرى. كذلك يعتقد الخبراء بأن جرثومة MRSA، لا تستطيع البقاء على مقابض النحاس.​ 
* 

*8-المملحة:*​ 
*




​متى كانت أخر مرة قمت بها بتنظيف عبوات الملح و الفلفل ؟ بالضبط ولا مرة. لن نخيفك ولكن تخيل عدد المرات التي امسكت بها في المملحة ويديك ملطختان بالدجاج او السمك او اللحوم النيئ. ثم تخيل من امسك المملحة بعد ذلك.
ماذا تفعل؟
تقول إليزابيث سكوت ، دكتوراه، أستاذ مساعد ومدير مركز سيمونز للصحة العامة بكلية سيمونز، "لا احد يفكر في تنظيف عبوات الملح و الفلفل ولكن لتجنب التسمم الغذائى ، ينبغي عليك ذلك، وأفضل طريقة هي باستعمال مطهرات المسجلة في حماية البيئة." وبالطبع غسل اليدين جيدا قبل استعمال هذه البهارات في الطعام
​*​
​


----------



## طحبوش (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك بس تعرف خطر الاكبر انو بجد ما حدش يتوقع انو الحاجات دي تسبب امراض


----------



## وليم تل (23 ديسمبر 2009)

​


----------



## candy shop (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااا يا قمر 

على الموضوع والمعلومات القيمه 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## ستيفان (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا" على الموضع الجميل وعلى النصائح 
تحياتي​


----------



## asmicheal (23 ديسمبر 2009)

بصراحةمكسلة افتح موضوع مخصوص 

فحبيت اضيف تلك المعلومة لكم من قرائاتى على النت 

اتمنى تفيد من يقرائها 

:download:


*الأخطاء الخاصة بحوض غسيل الأطباق*














*1- لا تسكبى الدهون فى الحوض فبمجرد ان تبرد سينسد الحوض كما تأكدى من تنطيف الأوانى جيداً من كل بقايا الطعام لنفس السبب*





*2 - إذا انسد الحوض بالفعل فلا تكومى به الأطباق و الملاعق فهذا يعرضها للتلوث*





*3 - أما إذا وضعت أدوات المطبخ فى الحوض المسدود فكونى حذرة جداً و أنت تلتقتينها من قاع الحوض فمن الممكن أن تصطدم يدك بسكين قابع فى الماء*





*4 - كونى دائما حريصة على أرتداء مريلة المطبخ اثناء غسل الأطباق و لو كانوا كمية صغيرة لأن الماء دوما ما يبلل الملابس فى منطقة البطن و هذا يعرضك لبرد المعدة*





*5 - إذا اردت نقع أناء بالماء لأن الطعام ملتصق به ضعيه فى الحوض و أغسلى عليه الأطباق ليمتلىء بالماء و الصابون و بذلك تكونى أستفدتى من الماء بدلاً من استخدام ماء جديد*




​


----------



## candy shop (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااا يا حبيبتى

على النصائح الجميله

ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
​


----------



## النهيسى (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا للنصائح والمجهود

الرب معاكم*


----------



## النهيسى (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا للنصائح والمجهود

الرب معاكم*


----------



## Mary Gergees (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرررررررسى على المعلومات
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## +febronia+ (27 يناير 2010)




----------

